# Does beauty standard change with age for men?



## WandaJ

Just curious... I've heard more than once that while men they get older, they appreciate more curves on women. Young men are more attractive to model types. Is this true or just another urban myth?
We had this discussion on GNO and I was wondering....


----------



## meson

I've always like older and natural women. I never liked the twiggy look and never will. Now that I'm in my 50s young women just don't seem as attractive to me. Perhaps thats due to my daughter being that age.


----------



## ChargingCharlie

I agree with this. When I see HS or college girls/women, I see someone that could easily be my daughter. Our sitter is a fairly attractive (but somewhat overweight) woman in her mid 40's. Her daughter is a very attractive HS student (think she's 18). I see the daughter, I don't see an attractive young woman, I see a girl still in HS. I see her mom as someone more attractive to me. 

Twiggy does nothing for me. I want some meat on the bones, but not grossly overweight. Woman in our neighborhood is probably around 30 and thin, but she has a body like a middle school girl, which isn't attractive.


----------



## GTdad

The women I have found particularly attractive have always been within a few years of my age, with all of the effects of time and gravity that go along with that.

But come to think of it, I've _always_ had a thing for curves.


----------



## GusPolinski

GTdad said:


> But come to think of it, I've *always* had a thing for curves.


Word.


----------



## Married but Happy

I've always preferred slender to average women, and that has not changed as I get older. The only thing that has changed is that I find that slender (and average) older (near my age) women are also attractive. The young ones I used to find attractive still are, but I don't want to date them or anything.


----------



## Fozzy

Not an urban myth. I find women attractive now that I would not have found attractive in years past.


----------



## T&T

I've always preferred curvy women.


----------



## richardsharpe

Good evening
The age of women I am most attracted to largely matches my own age. My wife looks the same to me in her mid 50s, as she did when she was 18. I know that isn't true, but she seems the same, 18 year olds seem very young - like children.


I do find some younger women sexually attractive, but in a different sort of way. I could imagine enjoying sex with them, but there is no real interest in a relationship.


----------



## Caribvistors

I was getting ready to answer your question when I read the response from "richardsharp". He literally pulled the words off my keyboard, expressing my feelings about age and the attractiveness of women, including the comment about how we look at our wives.

I think that as we get older we appreciate the attractiveness of "older" women, not that we still don't think younger woman are often great looking, but only physically. You realize that "looks" are really only skin deep.


----------



## SecondTime'Round

My STBX (for the second time) prefers size 2 skin and bones. I am a size 8 with curves and that's a huge turn off for him. We have two kids together (ages 12 and 14).


----------



## Tubbalard

SecondTime'Round said:


> My STBX (for the second time) prefers size 2 skin and bones. I am a size 8 with curves and that's a huge turn off for him. We have two kids together (ages 12 and 14).


What size were you when you first met him? So he thinks you're sexually repulsive at a size 8? Size 8 is like fitness model or athletic built size.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NextTimeAround

SecondTime'Round said:


> My STBX (for the second time) prefers size 2 skin and bones. I am a size 8 with curves and that's a huge turn off for him. We have two kids together (ages 12 and 14).



oh dear, I wear a size 16, what hope do I have?


----------



## optimalprimus

a teacher at my HS once said to us teenage boys

'As you get older, the fishing pond gets bigger'.

This stuck with me and I've found it to be true. wider age range, and generally being more open to what is attractive about women.


----------



## southbound

I'm in my 40s, and I like mature women. I've discovered that I can find a woman very attractive without her looking like a model. I'm not very attracted to the younger crowd much anymore. I watch some of the Bachelor with my daughter, and if I had to be around women like the ones on there, I'd probably run into traffic, regardless of how they look.


----------



## pidge70

southbound said:


> I'm in my 40s, and I like mature women. I've discovered that I can find a woman very attractive without her looking like a model. I'm not very attracted to the younger crowd much anymore. I watch some of the Bachelor with my daughter, and if I had to be around women like the ones on there, I'd probably run into traffic, regardless of how they look.


:lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SecondTime'Round

Tubbalard said:


> What size were you when you first met him? So he thinks you're sexually repulsive at a size 8? Size 8 is like fitness model or athletic built size.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Size 4/6 20 years ago pre kids, pre two c-sections.


----------



## Shoto1984

It's funny that the OP asked about the age of men related to the curves of women and got the age of men related to the age of women and the curves of women. Is there an assumption that women automatically gain curves with age? 

I find that the physical stuff that I find attractive hasn't changed much. It's broadened a bit to include more curves but that still means fit. I kind of feel like I've made choices that have kept me in good shape and that's what I tend to look for in a female also. It's not the only thing but it's part of the mix for sure.


----------



## Jetranger

I liked petite girls in HS (those were also the kind that liked me) and in university I was okay with a bit (not too much) meat. However, I have never lost my preference for girls with a small frame and I doubt I will.


----------



## jorgegene

I don't think my views on curvy women have changed. I always liked curvy women, even when I was 18.

But what has changed is that wrinkles and weathering don't bother me a bit. 

I will sometimes look about me in a room full of people and play a head game. who is the most attractive woman in the room without regard to age? More often than not, to ME at least it is one of the older women. Not always, but often.

I find I like some aging in a woman better and better. It's an amazing thing growing older and how tastes change.


----------



## melw74

When my husband met me i was a size 12-14, My husband Loved my looked, as the years past and we had children, I grew lazy put on weight and got to my biggest weight 18-20, my husband never changed towards me at all, and he never changed his attitude towards me, and his feelings never changed either.

Strange, not sure he noticed how much weight i put on, but i did, I knew i piled it on and did something about it, i am now a size 10-12, and my husband loves the way i look.

The thing is hes never really liked the bigger woman, but said he did not really notice how much weight i put on till i lost it all again:scratchhead:... But like i say nothing changed from when i was big to when i was skinnier.... He said he just loves me aaaawwww

My husband is 60 and i am 38, I just asked him, he said too skinny is a no no, and to big is a no no..

He does notice a pretty young woman walking down the street tho LOL.


----------



## Lon

WandaJ said:


> Just curious... I've heard more than once that while men they get older, they appreciate more curves on women. Young men are more attractive to model types. Is this true or just another urban myth?
> We had this discussion on GNO and I was wondering....


Somewhat true... as I get older I find more and more women attractive and sexually appealing, the base of sexy women I see around is bigger than it ever has been. I'm also getting less and less sexually attracted to the young women that I would have gone crazy for when I was 20. But it's not that I don't find thin/petite ones any less attractive, just appreciate maturity a whole lot more.


----------



## WandaJ

So I guess there is some truth to it But I've noticed that most guys that answered, are the one who always had that preference

I am now back to my weight from college times, and what bothered me then as too much, I am pretty much enjoying today


----------



## WandaJ

Shoto1984 said:


> It's funny that the OP asked about the age of men related to the curves of women and got the age of men related to the age of women and the curves of women. Is there an assumption that women automatically gain curves with age?
> 
> .


I think this is somewhat true , for men and women.


----------



## Lon

WandaJ said:


> So I guess there is some truth to it But I've noticed that most guys that answered, are the one who always had that preference
> 
> I am now back to my weight from college times, and what bothered me then as too much, I am pretty much enjoying today


For me "curvy" has absolutely nothing to do with body fat, it has entirely to do with skeletal structure and almost entirely to do with the pelvis/hips, but also the ribcage and shoulders. I like curvy because I view it as feminine, and some of the curviest most feminine forms I see are very thin, model types. I am not talking about gaunt or sinewy or emaciated, just healthy looking trim young women. I also find many women with more weight can be very curvy and feminine - "voluptuous" and that is sexually attractive to me as well. I also have some guy friends that prefer women with slim hips or less of the hourglass shape which to me isn't as sexually attractive, whereas some guys are all about the boobs and so to them "curvier" literally means body fat in many places.

Many people may lack certain physical traits but we all have at least a little bit to work with - what is most attractive is seeing someone that knows that their best physical characteristics are and displaying them confidently (assuming they are trying to put out a sexual vibe). I think as we age most of us learn what our strengths are, and those who do this well seem to "age well".


----------



## Amplexor

Amp like "model type" as young man.
Amp marry wife, size 4, as young man.
Mrs. Amp have babies, sedentary job and develop taste for Merlot.
30 year later, Mrs. Amp curvy.
Amp now love curvy woman.
Amp wish to survive.


----------



## unbelievable

Women are supposed to have curves. That was true when I was 6 and it's true now that I'm over 50. Popeye can keep Olive Oil for himself.


----------



## Vorlon

I've always been athletic and active. Eating and living a healthy lifestyle. I have always been attracted to same. Age may have expanded my view of attractive to some degree because I have aged. I can ignore the lines or slight sage here and there. Curves from being overweight or sloppy are the biggest turnoffs for me. It signal so many negatives it becomes a nonstarter. Super skinny doesn't grab my attentions either. 

I like curves but curves derived from muscle. The sweep of the thigh, a tight.. but full rear end. Even the arms and shoulders can have curves if developed properly. I'm not talking female bodybuilder but fitness or bikini level. Even regular Yoga, Pilates or general weight training along with a healthy diet makes my engine run. 

Those are just the physical aspects that grab my attentions. Then its clothes and shoes she wears, how she moves, the way she smiles. Can she talk about a wide range of interests and what does she actually do with her life. Does she do life or does life do her. 

Can she put the cell phone down long enough to have a conversation or a meal without having to check the latest FB, instagram or txt. That puts it over the top for me. LOL I just described my wife. )

God I'm in trouble If anything ever happens to her.


----------



## arbitrator

*At least for Ol' Arb, I'm moreso attracted to a woman's sense of intellect, spirituality, altruism, and sophistication, much more than her figure! Although she does get brownie points for keeping herself in reasonably good shape ~ the same as I would do!

The young sweet things that are out there struttin' their stuff don't really seem to do a solitary thing for this Ol' fart!*


----------



## moco82

WandaJ said:


> Just curious... I've heard more than once that while men they get older, they appreciate more curves on women. Young men are more attractive to model types.


My evolution was the opposite. I assumed that curvy was better, and this was aided by my perception of what I could realistically attain. After more experience with women who were closer to the "model" body type, I now appreciate the "model" type more than the "curvy" type.


----------



## Aspydad

I am 52 and my taste has definitely changed and I assume this to be common. My wife was a size 2 when I met her in college and I thought she was beautiful. When she was 35 she was a size 6 and at that time, I thought she was way hotter than she was back in college. Now, at age 49, she is probably a 10 and is certainly curvy and I still think she is hot - but, not as hot as when she was 35 ( I do still have logic and I just think she maxed out at age 35). However, she is WAY better in bed now than when she was 35 as she knows exactly what I like and has had many years to practice plus her sex drive has increased for whatever reason.

If I was 20 years old - there is no way I would be attracted to my 49 year old wife (and she would not be attracted to me either.) Also, I am presently not attracted to 18 year old girls at all ( I have two daughters - 19 and 22 and when I see any women near this age - it reminds me of them) I am actually more attracted to women who are 40 and older at this point. I saw a women the other day who I would guess is 60 and I thought she was VERY Attractive. I assume that as I get older that the age of a women that I am attracted to will increase as well.


----------



## Constable Odo

WandaJ said:


> Just curious... I've heard more than once that while men they get older, they appreciate more curves on women. Young men are more attractive to model types. Is this true or just another urban myth?


Politically correct or not, here is The Natural Truth.

The short answer is: yes and no.

Men are attracted to youth and fertility. It is hard-wired in our genetics. As such, we will always be physically attracted to a woman who exudes those qualities which visually cue us in to her ability to produce us many strong sons. These visual indicators include a good complexion (indicative of lack of illness); long, lustrous hair (good nutrition); well-developed breasts (ability to feed our offspring); and nice hips (ability to birth without complications -- a woman who dies during childbirth because she has a narrow birth canal could potentially leave us with young children to care for on our own, if she dies giving birth to our second+ children).

As we age, we begin to appreciate other things in a woman, because women take on a role more than simply that of an organic masturbation device (though some men never progress past this point). Thus, we not only want a woman with those qualities above, but also one that has a personality which makes her a suitable companion for us.

Fast forward years or decades, and, while the hard-wired genetics are still there, the reality is the more youthful women are lacking the necessary life experience to make them suitable mates.

As a 50 year old male, I still find women in their 20's attractive. Some I find outright beautiful. However, virtually all of them lack the emotional and developmental maturity which I need in my life to fulfill my "needs" in those areas. Sure, they could fill my sexual needs, but despite what you think when you're a 20 year old male, there's more to a relationship than good sex.

This means my 'dating pool' is going to be older, women who are closer to my own life-stage or have similar interests. That also means there's a good likelihood any woman I date is going to have children. Which in turn means she's not going to have the body of a 20 year old, thanks to the rigors of childbearing. Sure, some women get their figure back, but most, at least here in America, do not.

The ideal is, naturally, an older man will troll ******* for a somewhat younger, more emotionally mature woman who still has a smoking hot body (Hi Honey! Love you!). When a man finds that, he has hit the lottery. The further you progress in age, the less available that category of woman is. Thus, you make sacrifices, and overlook what, when you are younger, you would consider to be imperfections, in exchange for the companionship/emotional bond instead.

For men, sex simply becomes less important to you as you age. Again, this is hard-wired into our genetics. Nature does not want us fathering children when we are 50, 60, 70 years old, because the statistical likelihood is we will not be able to provide for them (in caveman days), or around to see them grow up. Low testosterone is nature's way of reducing our sex drive and sperm production to reduce the chances of us successfully fathering children. 

In conclusion: Yes, the older men get, the more they are 'accepting' of items which they would have considered 'deal breakers' when they were 20 years old.

However, the physical attraction must still be there. As my good friend Dani says (paraphrasing) "are you going to have sex with a fat, sweaty, hairy guy grunting on top of you who physically makes you want to projectile vomit?"

Probably not.

Conversely, the same applies for men.


----------



## richardsharpe

Good evening constable Odo
I have to disagree. If you look at female figures in art over the ages, you can see that ideas of beauty are very fluid. On top of that individual perception of beauty changes a lot. 

Health is fairly universal, but even there some cultures practiced foot-binding which leaves women hobbling and unhealthy, or corsets which leave them out of breath.

I find younger women to be a strange mix. They are still sexually attractive, but at the same time trigger a sort of child / protective reaction that is the exact opposite. I don't think I would actually enjoy sex with a young woman, and I'm certainly not going to find out.

I end up appreciating the beauty of younger women, but not really is a sexual way. 




Constable Odo said:


> Politically correct or not, here is The Natural Truth.
> 
> The short answer is: yes and no.
> 
> Men are attracted to youth and fertility. It is hard-wired in our genetics. As such, we will always be physically attracted to a woman who exudes those qualities which visually cue us in to her ability to produce us many strong sons. These visual indicators include a good complexion (indicative of lack of illness); long, lustrous hair (good nutrition); well-developed breasts (ability to feed our offspring); and nice hips (ability to birth without complications -- a woman who dies during childbirth because she has a narrow birth canal could potentially leave us with young children to care for on our own, if she dies giving birth to our second+ children).
> 
> As we age, we begin to appreciate other things in a woman, because women take on a role more than simply that of an organic masturbation device (though some men never progress past this point). Thus, we not only want a woman with those qualities above, but also one that has a personality which makes her a suitable companion for us.
> 
> Fast forward years or decades, and, while the hard-wired genetics are still there, the reality is the more youthful women are lacking the necessary life experience to make them suitable mates.
> 
> As a 50 year old male, I still find women in their 20's attractive. Some I find outright beautiful. However, virtually all of them lack the emotional and developmental maturity which I need in my life to fulfill my "needs" in those areas. Sure, they could fill my sexual needs, but despite what you think when you're a 20 year old male, there's more to a relationship than good sex.
> 
> This means my 'dating pool' is going to be older, women who are closer to my own life-stage or have similar interests. That also means there's a good likelihood any woman I date is going to have children. Which in turn means she's not going to have the body of a 20 year old, thanks to the rigors of childbearing. Sure, some women get their figure back, but most, at least here in America, do not.
> 
> The ideal is, naturally, an older man will troll ******* for a somewhat younger, more emotionally mature woman who still has a smoking hot body (Hi Honey! Love you!). When a man finds that, he has hit the lottery. The further you progress in age, the less available that category of woman is. Thus, you make sacrifices, and overlook what, when you are younger, you would consider to be imperfections, in exchange for the companionship/emotional bond instead.
> 
> For men, sex simply becomes less important to you as you age. Again, this is hard-wired into our genetics. Nature does not want us fathering children when we are 50, 60, 70 years old, because the statistical likelihood is we will not be able to provide for them (in caveman days), or around to see them grow up. Low testosterone is nature's way of reducing our sex drive and sperm production to reduce the chances of us successfully fathering children.
> 
> In conclusion: Yes, the older men get, the more they are 'accepting' of items which they would have considered 'deal breakers' when they were 20 years old.
> 
> However, the physical attraction must still be there. As my good friend Dani says (paraphrasing) "are you going to have sex with a fat, sweaty, hairy guy grunting on top of you who physically makes you want to projectile vomit?"
> 
> Probably not.
> 
> Conversely, the same applies for men.


----------



## jb02157

I never have and never will be attracted to a woman who is overweight. My wife started out nice and slender but then got fat.


----------



## EllisRedding

^ Right to the point lol

Honestly my taste has not changed much at all. I always preferred curvy, or at least rather see a female with a little extra on them then not enough. Fair skinned brunettes with blue/light covered eyes (not just saying this in case my wife discovers me here since this describes her as well lol), some T&A, that is where it is at :smthumbup:


----------



## MarriedDude

arbitrator said:


> *At least for Ol' Arb, I'm moreso attracted to a woman's sense of intellect, spirituality, altruism, and sophistication, much more than her figure! Although she does get brownie points for keeping herself in reasonably good shape ~ the same as I would do!
> 
> The young sweet things that are out there struttin' their stuff don't really seem to do a solitary thing for this Ol' fart!*


This is accurate for me. I pretty much admire the looks of all women nearly every woman I come across as I bounce my way through life -I am guilty of picturing naked....Just how I work- I guess. 

My wife is smoking Hot -stays in shape- is VERY sexual -everything I want. But Do I see and admire the Hot young things...SURE DO. I see them quite a bit...my sons are 23 and 20...The line of hot young women keeps strolling through my house. BUT,...what I have learned- they are great to look at -many very beautiful -but when they talk- it kills the attraction (if there is any) pretty quickly. They sound like kids, they are too young to have any frame of reference for the things I think about, remember, etc. 

I've always been a man that likes curves...she HAS to have the curves. But if I can't talk to her, can't relate, don't have a same/similar frame of reference....It doesn't matter how curvy, how hot, how beautiful....I'm just not interested.


----------



## Wolf1974

Coming from now years of dating I cringe when I hear the word curvy. It's suppose to mean hourglass like and curves in all the right places. 

Online dating it's code for fat...

I don't like heavy women but don't like stick figures with no chest and no butt either. Somewhere in between and that has been since the age I first started noticing girls.

In so far as age goes I still find the 20 year old attractive. I have even dated 21 year olds and was in a long term relationship with a woman from age 26-28. What has changed is that the older I get the more I also now find attractive older women. The oldest I have dated was mid 40's. She was spectacular and really took care of herself. 

A woman who is active, kind, emotionally mature and takes care of herself is desirable at any age


----------



## EllisRedding

As far as age I don't particularly find more mature women attractive, but I think it may be more due to the sample group I go by. Most of the woman I see are mothers in their 30-40s (i.e. at the gym or at school outings/bday parties, know them via my kids who are the same age as theirs, etc...). Most of them are overweight and out of shape. So this is what has formed my basis of what more mature women look like and I see nothing appealing about it (I understand this is not universal, just based on what I physically see).


----------



## Constable Odo

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening constable Odo
> I have to disagree. If you look at female figures in art over the ages, you can see that ideas of beauty are very fluid. On top of that individual perception of beauty changes a lot.


I do not disagree with this... it was fairly common a century ago that women considered overweight today were attractive by standards then. Why? Because a burlesque-figured woman was well fed, and thus, not starving -- hence more apt to produce healthy offspring.

Men are visual. It's the way we evolved. There's no reason to fight it or deny it. That doesn't mean what we "see" in terms of standards doesn't change over the years.


----------



## Alpha

I'm 47, and in shape. Three years ago my wife left me, and after a year of depression, I started dating women. At one point last year, I found myself with an In-Shape 49 year old, an out-of-shape 34 year old, and a very toned 23 year old. Each were also different ethnicities- Oriental, White, Half Latina. 

So three different age brackets, three different body shapes, and three different ethnicities. And sex with each of them was incredible. The most explosive sex would be with the woman older than me. She was unreal in bed. The young woman was the most fun, and her body was the nicest to feel during sex. But if I had to choose one to marry, I would take the slightly overweight 34 year old. She was good in bed but not like the other two. But I knew instinctively she would be the best for the long haul.


----------



## Lon

MarriedDude said:


> This is accurate for me. I pretty much admire the looks of all women nearly every woman I come across as I bounce my way through life -I am guilty of picturing naked....Just how I work- I guess.
> 
> My wife is smoking Hot -stays in shape- is VERY sexual -everything I want. But Do I see and admire the Hot young things...SURE DO. I see them quite a bit...my sons are 23 and 20...The line of hot young women keeps strolling through my house. BUT,...what I have learned- they are great to look at -many very beautiful -but when they talk- it kills the attraction (if there is any) pretty quickly. They sound like kids, they are too young to have any frame of reference for the things I think about, remember, etc.
> 
> I've always been a man that likes curves...she HAS to have the curves. But if I can't talk to her, can't relate, don't have a same/similar frame of reference....It doesn't matter how curvy, how hot, how beautiful....I'm just not interested.


When those young girls smile and it looks like they still have their baby teeth it kills the attraction for me, lol.


----------



## Lon

EllisRedding said:


> As far as age I don't particularly find more mature women attractive, but I think it may be more due to the sample group I go by. Most of the woman I see are mothers in their 30-40s (i.e. at the gym or at school outings/bday parties, know them via my kids who are the same age as theirs, etc...). Most of them are overweight and out of shape. So this is what has formed my basis of what more mature women look like and I see nothing appealing about it (I understand this is not universal, just based on what I physically see).


Just because they're aged a little does not make anyone mature.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

As I've gotten older (I'm 37), my taste has expanded, but my "ideal" range hasn't. I've just found more women outside of my ideal attractive.

Like many women don't want a guy smaller than them, I don't want a woman bigger than me. I'm fit so I seek relatively fit women. Most people my age seem to have gained weight with age and I haven't, so that's meant most of my prospects have been a good deal younger.

Plenty of women who don't look like models are attractive. I look for my avg female vs avg male equivalent in terms of size, symmetry, skin quality as a starting point (ie 3-10" shorter than me, weighing less than me etc), and then it's just a matter of how close to my ideal can I get and what other qualities she possesses, because I find most women within that attractive.


----------



## EllisRedding

Lon said:


> Just because they're aged a little does not make anyone mature.


My wife would probably make the same argument about me 

I am just going by TAM, where it does seem like when referring to mature women it does imply a certain age range (or better put, I don't feel that anyone is referring to a 20 something yr old female as a mature woman, especially for the purpose of this thread).


----------



## SecondTime'Round

Alpha said:


> I'm 47, and in shape. Three years ago my wife left me, and after a year of depression, I started dating women. At one point last year, I found myself with an In-Shape 49 year old, an out-of-shape 34 year old, and a very toned 23 year old. Each were also different ethnicities- Oriental, White, Half Latina.
> 
> So three different age brackets, three different body shapes, and three different ethnicities. And sex with each of them was incredible. The most explosive sex would be with the woman older than me. She was unreal in bed. The young woman was the most fun, and her body was the nicest to feel during sex. But if I had to choose one to marry, I would take the slightly overweight 34 year old. She was good in bed but not like the other two. But I knew instinctively she would be the best for the long haul.


So you didn't end up with her?


----------



## Alpha

Having three women with no strings attached was heaven, but I also never expected that it could vanish almost suddenly. 

After nearly a year with the 49 and 34 year old, they both insisted on taking the relationship to the next level even if I was very specific at the start that I was not interested in something serious. Both left almost at the same time. 

Now I'm left with the 23 year old. No complaints, but she and I are smart enough to know that this won't be forever.


----------



## SecondTime'Round

Alpha said:


> Having three women with no strings attached was heaven, but I also never expected that it could vanish almost suddenly.
> 
> After nearly a year with the 49 and 34 year old, they both insisted on taking the relationship to the next level even if I was very specific at the start that I was not interested in something serious. Both left almost at the same time.
> 
> Now I'm left with the 23 year old. No complaints, but she and I are smart enough to know that this won't be forever.


Well, I hope not. She must have Daddy issues.


----------



## jdawg2015

Simple answer is YES!

I'm mid 40s. I actually like a women with "flaws"/ My spouse is very pretty but she has slight crows feet and a little wrinkle when she laughs and smiles That's way more sexy to me than some dolled up queen with gobs of make-up.

I also have a 22 year old daughter so young women are not even close to appealing to me. My spouse and I are 6 months apart....


----------



## Shoto1984

WandaJ said:


> I think this is somewhat true , for men and women.


It's common yes, but its also a choice or maybe not making a choice to not let it be so.


----------



## ThePheonix

Seems when I was in my mid thirties, I thought the hottest women were mid thirties to mid fifties. Now that I'm in my mid sixties, I think the hottest women are mid thirties to mid fifties.


----------



## EllisRedding

I used to always joke with my wife that my second wife wasn't even born yet (although in reality if my marriage does not work out there is no way I would even consider marrying again, or if I did consider I should be locked up and keys thrown away!). Well, now that I have a 20 month old daughter that seems kinda creepy, so looks like I need to redo my math


----------



## Vorlon

I'm going to chime back in here with a few additional comments. Age is factor in attraction but its not the most important one. 

I'll use Christy Brinkley 61, Jane Seymour 60+ and Rachel Welsh mid 70s. They have worked very hard at maintaining their health and looks. They are very sexy. 

So age alone isn't the prime driver. I agree with one of the other posters in that a lot of women even in the late 30s have really given in to the comfortable. Sweats, yoga pants and the mumoo dresses which in their case are not flattering at all. 

I know its tough to lose the baby weight, and work and live but as far as attractiveness goes its a killer when a women just gives up. This goes the other way too for men in my opinion. But I really don't care if men let themselves go unless they are my sons or my daughters husbands. Then I want them healthy and around to support their families otherwise its their choice to be fat and unattractive. Just don't wine about it when the wife ogles the hot young guy cutting grass.


----------



## Forest

WandaJ said:


> Just curious... I've heard more than once that while men they get older, they appreciate more curves on women. Young men are more attractive to model types. Is this true or just another urban myth?
> We had this discussion on GNO and I was wondering....


The HS boys of today are facing a very different world than I did. The prom pics have been in the local, small town paper lately. The girls now are indeed more "curvy". Unfortunately, many are just borderline obese. A small minority are the fit, athletic type that was more normal when I was in HS.


----------



## EllisRedding

Forest said:


> The HS boys of today are facing a very different world than I did. The prom pics have been in the local, small town paper lately. The girls now are indeed more "curvy". Unfortunately, many are just borderline obese. A small minority are the fit, athletic type that was more normal when I was in HS.


Funny enough my wife was just at the store getting my 7yr old son fitted for his suit for his upcoming communion. She said there was a teenage girl there also getting fitted for her prom dress and couldn't believe the dress she chose. Basically my wife termed it as ****ty, very short with cuts throughout the mid section (front and back) that you could see skin. Even the guy working the store who was helping out the girl rolled his eyes when talking to my wife (she had our daughter with her and he was warning her this is what we have in store down the road...). I don't know if younger girls these days are more curvy or just much more willing to show as much skin as possible? They definitely don't look like they did when I was growing up, that is for sure.


----------



## chillymorn

Dangerous curves ahead!!!!!

awesome!


----------



## SimplyAmorous

southbound said:


> I'm in my 40s, and I like mature women. I've discovered that I can find a woman very attractive without her looking like a model. I'm not very attracted to the younger crowd much anymore. *I watch some of the Bachelor with my daughter, and if I had to be around women like the ones on there, I'd probably run into traffic, regardless of how they look*.


My H watches the Bachelor with me every episode.. we get a charge out of the DRAMA.. the cat fights.. but he, too , would feel as you.. although many are







, he'd never touch some of those attitudes...this last Bachelor, though Whitney was a dream.. I was sooo happy he picked her !!...Loved loved loved seeing the Country Boy find someone as genuine as her. ..I foresee this one to last.. 










My husband's tastes have not changed at all over the years.. not a .. I don't think it will matter how old he is.. he will always notice young attractive women.. and really I am similar in regards to men... I guess we're both just "old and "dirty" minded in this area.. just a little passing "eye candy" - as he calls it.. . 

What's important... we still see the YOUNG in each other as we're growing older, still very attracted.


----------



## Wolf1974

SimplyAmorous said:


> My H watches the Bachelor with me every episode.. we get a charge out of the DRAMA.. the cat fights.. but he, too , would feel as you.. although many are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , he'd never touch some of those attitudes...this last Bachelor, though Whitney was a dream.. I was sooo happy he picked her !!...Loved loved loved seeing the Country Boy find someone as genuine as her. ..I foresee this one to last..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband's tastes have not changed at all over the years.. not a .. I don't think it will matter how old he is.. he will always notice young attractive women.. and really I am similar in regards to men... I guess we're both just "old and "dirty" minded in this area.. just a little passing "eye candy" - as he calls it.. .
> 
> *What's important... we still see the YOUNG in each other as we're growing older, still very attracted.*


*
*


Think you hit on a great point here about aging together and how you view your spouse. My x wife had flaws and stretch marks. She had my two kiddos so I never saw them. In some ways to my mind I put them there so they never bothered me. I knew her since 14 and she still looked the same to me until we were getting divorced. Then suddenly she looked so old and tired. Nothing like the woman I knew. Maybe love makes us more tolerant of each other's flaws?


----------



## WandaJ

You guys are awesome. I think we should pin thread at ladies lounge as mandatory reading for all those feeling threaten by their husbands noticing younger women....


----------



## WandaJ

jdawg2015 said:


> Simple answer is YES!
> 
> I'm mid 40s. I actually like a women with "flaws"/ *My spouse is very pretty but she has slight crows feet and a little wrinkle when she laughs and smiles That's way more sexy to me than some dolled up queen with gobs of make-up.*
> 
> I also have a 22 year old daughter so young women are not even close to appealing to me. My spouse and I are 6 months apart....


You are in love, in case you haven't noticed Good for you and her.


----------



## Shoto1984

SimplyAmorous said:


> My husband's tastes have not changed at all over the years.. not a .. I don't think it will matter how old he is.. he will always notice young attractive women.. and really I am similar in regards to men... I guess we're both just "old and "dirty" minded in this area.. just a little passing "eye candy" - as he calls it.. .
> 
> What's important... we still see the YOUNG in each other as we're growing older, still very attracted.


^^^ Good Stuff.


----------



## tech-novelist

This isn't directly responsive, but I still find my wife hot after almost 20 years together. In fact, whenever we are in a room with a lot of other people, I usually can't find any women better looking than she is, even though she could be the grandmother of some of them.

As for "curvy", she has plenty of curves, but they go in as well as out, because she has kept her weight under control. The use of "curvy" as a euphemism for "obese" is ridiculous.


----------



## EllisRedding

Curious if anyone else feels their "attraction" is somewhat dependent on their situation? For example, I am married, definitely not looking for any involvement with another female. With this, my attraction is much more focused purely on the physical aspect since I am not looking to actually pursue anything (this does lead me more towards younger females if I am being honest), so that is how I am looking at things for the purpose of this thread. 

If I was single I would view things different. The physical aspect is still important, but personality is the deal breaker for me. There are females who I thought were beautiful ... until they spoke ... and that was the deal breaker. Likewise (and no offense to anyone here who this may apply to), I can't stand smoking and when I see beautiful women with a cig. that is a complete turn off. 

Now on the other hand, if I see a female who has some of the physical traits I look for (doesn't have to be a knockout by any means), but then has a brain, great personality and an awesome smile, that is the kind of stuff that would make my knees shaky!


----------



## Healer

I'm almost 40. I find all sorts of women attractive - 20's to 40's. I'm not down with really skinny ones - I don't find women with a bodies like a 12 year old boy appealing. I like some curves - I like athletic and toned, curvy, average...but I'm still pretty picky. Overweight doesn't work for me. My tastes haven't changed at all though.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Wolf1974 said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> Think you hit on a great point here about aging together and how you view your spouse. My x wife had flaws and stretch marks. She had my two kiddos so I never saw them. In some ways to my mind I put them there so they never bothered me. I knew her since 14 and she still looked the same to me until we were getting divorced. Then suddenly she looked so old and tired. Nothing like the woman I knew. *Maybe love makes us more tolerant of each other's flaws?*


 I most certainly believe this.. when I hear Aerosmith's lyrics to "Dream on "....

"Every time when I look in the mirror
All these lines on my face getting clearer
The past is gone
It went by, like dusk to dawn
Isn't that the way
Everybody's got the dues in life to pay"...

Sobering true...we do see the lines getting clearer... not crazy about it really.. he lets me pick the grey out his eye brows .. ha ha.. I think I'd crawl under a rock if I couldn't dye my hair !

He told me not long ago he felt I LOOKED hotter in my 40's than I did in my 20's... (that sure made my day !  Thank you Baby!).....I'm gonna say ..this had even more to do with my attitude...More Flirtatous, more FUN..More







wink wink   I was too much in Mommy mode before, dressing in Little house on the Prairie night gowns back then...he should have burned them all !


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Forest said:


> The HS boys of today are facing a very different world than I did. The prom pics have been in the local, small town paper lately. The girls now are indeed more "curvy". Unfortunately, many are just borderline obese. A small minority are the fit, athletic type that was more normal when I was in HS.


This is true... but those boys are also borderline obese these days.


----------



## Lon

SimplyAmorous said:


> I most certainly believe this.. when I hear Aerosmith's lyrics to "Dream on "....
> 
> "Every time when I look in the mirror
> All these lines on my face getting clearer
> The past is gone
> It went by, like dusk to dawn
> Isn't that the way
> Everybody's got the dues in life to pay"...
> 
> Sobering true...we do see the lines getting clearer... not crazy about it really.. he lets me pick the grey out his eye brows .. ha ha.. I think I'd crawl under a rock if I couldn't dye my hair !
> 
> He told me not long ago he felt I LOOKED hotter in my 40's than I did in my 20's... (that sure made my day !  Thank you Baby!).....I'm gonna say ..this had even more to do with my attitude...More Flirtatous, more FUN..More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wink wink   I was too much in Mommy mode before, dressing in Little house on the Prairie night gowns back then...he should have burned them all !


My GF has grey under her bangs, and it's incredibly sexy to me for some reason, when she hasn't dyed it for awhile and the greys poke through she gets all concerned but I get all aroused, the silver mixed in with her black hair gives a beautiful contrast and frames her face in a way that just make me want to take her.


----------



## hawkeye

Am I the only one here who has no idea what the word "curvy" means anymore when it comes to a woman's body?


----------



## tech-novelist

hawkeye said:


> Am I the only one here who has no idea what the word "curvy" means anymore when it comes to a woman's body?


If you see that listed as a body type on a dating site, and all the pictures are from the ceiling or other weird angles, or face-only, it's not hard to guess what it means.


----------



## NobodySpecial

Wolf1974 said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> Think you hit on a great point here about aging together and how you view your spouse. My x wife had flaws and stretch marks. She had my two kiddos so I never saw them. In some ways to my mind I put them there so they never bothered me. I knew her since 14 and she still looked the same to me until we were getting divorced. Then suddenly she looked so old and tired. Nothing like the woman I knew. Maybe love makes us more tolerant of each other's flaws?


My husband likes my crow's feet because he caused the laughter that put them there.


----------



## NobodySpecial

hawkeye said:


> Am I the only one here who has no idea what the word "curvy" means anymore when it comes to a woman's body?


It is a euphemism for over weight.


----------



## Jeffyboy

I would say men still find young women attractive but it's less "dirty". More of an appreciation.


----------



## hawkeye

NobodySpecial said:


> It is a euphemism for over weight.


Yeah, that's the thing. The word curvy has been brought up 200 times on this thread yet I doubt that many of you guys mean overweight. But that's exactly what I think when I hear that word.


----------



## Constable Odo

hawkeye said:


> Yeah, that's the thing. The word curvy has been brought up 200 times on this thread yet I doubt that many of you guys mean overweight. But that's exactly what I think when I hear that word.


Depends on the context. If you're talking about online dating sites, "curvy" is a euphemism for "size of shamu"


----------



## Wolf1974

hawkeye said:


> Yeah, that's the thing. The word curvy has been brought up 200 times on this thread yet I doubt that many of you guys mean overweight. But that's exactly what I think when I hear that word.


By definition it is a euthanisum for overweight. Culturally many accept it as curves in all the right places. 

Kate Upton
Christina Hendricks
Marylin Monroe 

For example


----------



## T&T

Curvy women are taking over Sports Illustrated - Woman of Style and Substance

Kinda like this?


----------



## Lon

T&T said:


> Curvy women are taking over Sports Illustrated - Woman of Style and Substance
> 
> Kinda like this?


Those women are buxom.


----------



## WandaJ

Yes, often "curvy" means simply overweight. I think it has become part of acceptance movement of women who are a little heavier, and felt ridiculed. 

What kills me is when I see the big headline "plus models on the cover of ..." - then you look at those models, and they are beautiful women, who simply are not skinny. it is weird to read that Jennifer Lopez weights too much.

I was once at New Year Eve party at Brazilian's friend's house - they had on live tv shows from Brazil. Oh my gosh - all the dancers, and singers were strongly build women, I did not see even one who would like our performers here in the states. I haven't heard one man complaining about it, lol


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Dating websites should not have self-descriptive selections like "skinny", "average", "curvy" etc.

Put a weight up. Put a height up.

A lot of women undersell themselves, calling themselves curvy when they're not; average when they're a good deal above average. These are relative terms that depend on your own circle and what you see around you most often.


----------



## Jetranger

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Dating websites should not have self-descriptive selections like "skinny", "average", "curvy" etc.
> 
> Put a weight up. Put a height up.
> 
> A lot of women undersell themselves, calling themselves curvy when they're not; average when they're a good deal above average. These are relative terms that depend on your own circle and what you see around you most often.


They'll just lie about their weight instead. I once fell victim to a girl who put up carefully chosen shots to make herself look awesome, and 'a little extra' as her body type. She had a nice face, and she weighed double what she should have to be healthy.

It's something of a battle and I've had to institute my own tactics to avoid it happening again. No body shots, all Myspace Angle shots, no visible collarbone? Big warning signs (pun intended)


----------



## EllisRedding

Jetranger said:


> They'll just lie about their weight instead. I once fell victim to a girl who put up carefully chosen shots to make herself look awesome, and 'a little extra' as her body type. She had a nice face, and she weighed double what she should have to be healthy.
> 
> It's something of a battle and I've had to institute my own tactics to avoid it happening again. No body shots, all Myspace Angle shots, no visible collarbone? Big warning signs (pun intended)


:iagree:

If people want to lie about their stats they will. On this radio show they have a segment where two people go on dates, one person thinks it went great but never hears back from the other (so the radio station calls the other person to find out what happened). One instance a female failed to mention in her online profile she was 6 months pregnant, so the guy only found out when she showed up for the date (and she couldn't understand why it was a big deal to the guy lol). Another instance a female failed to mention she was in a wheelchair, so once again the guy only found out at the date. I don't see how lying, or really omitting certain obvious information is going to win someone over :scratchhead:


----------



## Jetranger

EllisRedding said:


> :iagree:
> 
> If people want to lie about their stats they will. On this radio show they have a segment where two people go on dates, one person thinks it went great but never hears back from the other (so the radio station calls the other person to find out what happened). One instance a female failed to mention in her online profile she was 6 months pregnant, so the guy only found out when she showed up for the date (and she couldn't understand why it was a big deal to the guy lol). Another instance a female failed to mention she was in a wheelchair, so once again the guy only found out at the date. I don't see how lying, or really omitting certain obvious information is going to win someone over :scratchhead:


There was that infamous social experiment where they got a nice looking guy, and a nice looking girl, and used their normal pictures on Tinder. However, they put them into a fat suit (with prosthetic facial makeup) for the dates to see how people reacted.

The filmmakers claimed that it showed what shallow jerks were, since the guys were not impressed, while the the women stayed for the date and one even gave him a kiss and wanted to see him again.

The other side of the coin is that hey - the guys were angry at being lied to and if they'd wanted the fat version, they'd have asked the fat version out; while the girls were trying to be nice and spare the guy's feelings.

Girl:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2alnVIj1Jf8

Guy:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUy3_kBme4M


----------



## EllisRedding

Jetranger said:


> There was that infamous social experiment where they got a nice looking guy, and a nice looking girl, and used their normal pictures on Tinder. However, they put them into a fat suit (with prosthetic facial makeup) for the dates to see how people reacted.
> 
> The filmmakers claimed that it showed what shallow jerks were, since the guys were not impressed, while the the women stayed for the date and one even gave him a kiss and wanted to see him again.
> 
> The other side of the coin is that hey - the guys were angry at being lied to and if they'd wanted the fat version, they'd have asked the fat version out; while the girls were trying to be nice and spare the guy's feelings.
> 
> Girl:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2alnVIj1Jf8
> 
> Guy:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUy3_kBme4M


As far as the overweight issue, I don't understand why it is perceived via the media/social media that if you don't find someone overweight attractive you are shallow? Don't get me wrong, it is something different if you start calling someone names, bullying/degrading them, etc (which I do have a big issue with someone doing this) ... I don't mind if a female has a little extra, but I do have my limits to what I find attractive. She could have the best personality in the world, but if I am not physically attracted to her then I am not going to pursue, it is what it is (but of course some people would call this shallow as if there is some sort of physical attraction switch you can just turn on/off). 

The fact that someone would have lied to me before even meeting me in person though, I would not want any part of them.


----------



## samyeagar

Jetranger said:


> There was that infamous social experiment where they got a nice looking guy, and a nice looking girl, and used their normal pictures on Tinder. However, they put them into a fat suit (with prosthetic facial makeup) for the dates to see how people reacted.
> 
> The filmmakers claimed that it showed what shallow jerks were, since the guys were not impressed, *while the the women stayed for the date* and one even gave him a kiss and wanted to see him again.
> 
> The other side of the coin is that hey - the guys were angry at being lied to and if they'd wanted the fat version, they'd have asked the fat version out; *while the girls were trying to be nice and spare the guy's feelings.*
> 
> Girl:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2alnVIj1Jf8
> 
> Guy:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUy3_kBme4M


Or just playing the game to get the free dinner?


----------



## richardsharpe

Good evening
It seems to me that if you discover on a first data that the other person isn't what you were hoping for, you just don't schedule a second date. I hope that when people meet from web dating that they realize that there are all sorts of reasons they may not click, and are not offended if either decides that they don't want to date again.

Still it would be nice if people were completely honest to avoid disappointment. (hm, maybe another thread...)


----------



## SamuraiJack

EllisRedding said:


> Curious if anyone else feels their "attraction" is somewhat dependent on their situation? For example, I am married, definitely not looking for any involvement with another female. With this, my attraction is much more focused purely on the physical aspect since I am not looking to actually pursue anything (this does lead me more towards younger females if I am being honest), so that is how I am looking at things for the purpose of this thread.
> 
> If I was single I would view things different. The physical aspect is still important, but personality is the deal breaker for me. There are females who I thought were beautiful ... until they spoke ... and that was the deal breaker. Likewise (and no offense to anyone here who this may apply to), I can't stand smoking and when I see beautiful women with a cig. that is a complete turn off.
> 
> Now on the other hand, if I see a female who has some of the physical traits I look for (doesn't have to be a knockout by any means), but then has a brain, great personality and an awesome smile, that is the kind of stuff that would make my knees shaky!


Mine tends to shift in relation to the situation.
As a weird example, when I met my ex, my vision of her sort of “froze” for lack of a better term. Other women weren’t “as attractive “ to me and she never really seemed to age.
Waking up, however, was a really rude surprise. I suddenly became aware of her after the divorce and I was amazed at the woman sitting across from me. 
She wasn’t pretty AT ALL…I developed a bad habit of asking if she was sick because she always looked so terrible.

Took me a while to figure this out. Apparently, once you take them off the pedestal, you notice the flaws easily.

As for my later years, I find I am much more accepting of the flaws that come with age.
To me, beauty is really housed in the mind.
Physical beauty can be shattered in a heartbeat, but you just can’t beat mental compatibility for sexiness and long term success.
Bring your curves!
I’ll bring my crazy old man eyebrows and receding hairline and we’ll make a go of it.

Just don’t forget your sense of humor..


----------



## naiveonedave

I have noticed several things as I have aged:
1. I notice a much broader range in ages of women as being attractive
2. I used to not find Asian women attractive, but I do now. Not sure how or why this changed.
3. I would say I used to find sizes 6-10 as attractive, now it is 4-12, but prefer 8-12.
4. I used to be totally blondes, now hair color is less important.
Some things stay the same:
1. Smooth skin is a huge plus
2. I like 5'6"-6'0", I am over 6'
3. Eyes and use of eyes is important. My W still gets me with some simple eye flirtation.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Jetranger said:


> They'll just lie about their weight instead. I once fell victim to a girl who put up carefully chosen shots to make herself look awesome, and 'a little extra' as her body type. She had a nice face, and she weighed double what she should have to be healthy.
> 
> It's something of a battle and I've had to institute my own tactics to avoid it happening again. No body shots, all Myspace Angle shots, no visible collarbone? Big warning signs (pun intended)


The purpose wouldn't be to avoid bold faced lies, but to avoid misconceptions and hidden meanings. I've been asked to look over a profile before and had to suggest not choosing "curvy" to describe her body. She thought it was a positive, hour glass conception... but online it's little more than a PC way to say chubby - which this girl was not.

It's a really stupid thing to lie about honestly. The purpose is to meet, so you're guaranteed to be found out. Just dumb. If you're overweight you're overweight. If you don't like being known as overweight, then change it. It's all about one's priorities.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Jetranger said:


> There was that infamous social experiment where they got a nice looking guy, and a nice looking girl, and used their normal pictures on Tinder. However, they put them into a fat suit (with prosthetic facial makeup) for the dates to see how people reacted.
> 
> The filmmakers claimed that it showed what shallow jerks were, since the guys were not impressed, while the the women stayed for the date and one even gave him a kiss and wanted to see him again.
> 
> The other side of the coin is that hey - the guys were angry at being lied to and if they'd wanted the fat version, they'd have asked the fat version out; while the girls were trying to be nice and spare the guy's feelings.
> 
> Girl:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2alnVIj1Jf8
> 
> Guy:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUy3_kBme4M


The guys may be shallow, but they aren't jerks. Who wants to spend time with someone they know lied to lure them? In the other case, the girl's care for the guy's feelings is misplaced. He lied... why should they continue to care about his feelings? He certainly didn't care enough about them to tell the truth.


----------



## Holland

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Dating websites should not have self-descriptive selections like "skinny", "average", "curvy" etc.
> 
> Put a weight up. Put a height up.
> 
> *A lot of women undersell themselves, calling themselves curvy when they're not; average when they're a good deal above average. These are relative terms that depend on your own circle and what you see around you most often*.


This really surprised me when I started OLD, always stated I was average because that is what I genuinely believed. It was a pleasant surprise to find out the opposite. 

We are so conditioned to believe that men want skinny. Now I am confident in my truly curvy body, DD's, small waist and nice hips, shame I did not appreciate this earlier in life.


----------



## jdawg2015

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Dating websites should not have self-descriptive selections like "skinny", "average", "curvy" etc.
> 
> Put a weight up. Put a height up.
> 
> A lot of women undersell themselves, calling themselves curvy when they're not; average when they're a good deal above average. These are relative terms that depend on your own circle and what you see around you most often.


True dat!

Some women's frames can handle curves/weight better than others.

It's also how it's proportioned. All in one place or distributed can make huge difference.

Cankles are a definite turn off.


----------



## Wolf1974

Jetranger said:


> There was that infamous social experiment where they got a nice looking guy, and a nice looking girl, and used their normal pictures on Tinder. However, they put them into a fat suit (with prosthetic facial makeup) for the dates to see how people reacted.
> 
> The filmmakers claimed that it showed what shallow jerks were, since the guys were not impressed, while the the women stayed for the date and one even gave him a kiss and wanted to see him again.
> 
> The other side of the coin is that hey - the guys were angry at being lied to and if they'd wanted the fat version, they'd have asked the fat version out; while the girls were trying to be nice and spare the guy's feelings.
> 
> Girl:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2alnVIj1Jf8
> 
> Guy:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUy3_kBme4M


I don't know much about tinder but I have shown up to more than one online date where you wonder what the hell happened to the girl in the picture. In the beginning I would hang out even though I knew it wasn't going anywhere. Over time it would become offensive at the obvious deception. I honestly wouldn't stick around for any of the time the other guys did in the video. If she didn't look close to her picture and description I just say thanks but no thanks and leave. I think the longer you date and have these interactions the less tolerant of being lied to you become.

I am really surprised to see the female reaction to staying around and talking to the guy who clearly deceived. Would have thought they would have he same reaction.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Tinder cracks me up. You can't believe half of what's written in profiles. A lot of what you see: "Absolutely no hookups" -still sleeps with you on the first date. And: "If you have a pic with no shirt, swipe left, not interested" -put pic with no shirt up, get 300% more matches. lol


----------



## Lionelhutz

My tastes have changed with age.

I've never really liked "skinny" like a model, but curves are far more interesting to me now then they were when I was younger.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Yes of course. In few years I will fall in love with anyone who can remember where I put my keys.


----------



## tech-novelist

SamuraiJack said:


> Mine tends to shift in relation to the situation.
> As a weird example, when I met my ex, my vision of her sort of “froze” for lack of a better term. Other women weren’t “as attractive “ to me and she never really seemed to age.
> Waking up, however, was a really rude surprise. I suddenly became aware of her after the divorce and I was amazed at the woman sitting across from me.
> She wasn’t pretty AT ALL…I developed a bad habit of asking if she was sick because she always looked so terrible.
> 
> Took me a while to figure this out. Apparently, once you take them off the pedestal, you notice the flaws easily.


That's called "wife goggles", and is a well-known phenomenon in some circles that I won't specify further in order not to derail the thread.


----------



## tech-novelist

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> The guys may be shallow, but they aren't jerks. Who wants to spend time with someone they know lied to lure them? In the other case, the girl's care for the guy's feelings is misplaced. He lied... why should they continue to care about his feelings? He certainly didn't care enough about them to tell the truth.


I know it is a truism that guys are shallow, but many if not most women are absolutely turned off by short men. Is that deep? :scratchhead:


----------



## WandaJ

technovelist said:


> I know it is a truism that guys are shallow, but many if not most women are absolutely turned off by short men. Is that deep? :scratchhead:


it is as shallow. But you cannot really force yourself to be attracted to someone, man or woman.


----------



## NextTimeAround

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Dating websites should not have self-descriptive selections like "skinny", "average", "curvy" etc.
> 
> Put a weight up. Put a height up.
> 
> A lot of women undersell themselves, calling themselves curvy when they're not; average when they're a good deal above average. These are relative terms that depend on your own circle and what you see around you most often.



Men don't really know what weight they are looking at. Most men think that even a BMI of 22 is fat.


----------



## tech-novelist

NextTimeAround said:


> Men don't really know what weight they are looking at. Most men think that even a BMI of 22 is fat.


Anyone who thinks that is crazy.


----------



## Constable Odo

My standard is simple:

I refuse to date a woman I cannot bench-press.

I figure, at least, this way, if she has a coronary in the middle of an intense orgasm while riding me, I can at least lift her off of me and I won't be trapped and suffocate.


----------



## LongWalk

This is true. It seems to be hard wired into us, well me at any rate. As a teen and into my 20s I was most attracted by slim athletic beauties. 

Women with large breasts and wide hips seemed clumsy. 

Now that I am just another dirty old man who feasts on eye candy, the twiggy look is boyish and asexual.

I read somewhere that evolution is trying to strike a balance between the hunter gatherer woman who is agile and the wide hipped woman who survives childbirth. 

Women with wider hips are statistically more likely to have more partners because they benefit from having children with a variety of men.


----------



## Yeswecan

WandaJ said:


> Just curious... I've heard more than once that while men they get older, they appreciate more curves on women. Young men are more attractive to model types. Is this true or just another urban myth?
> We had this discussion on GNO and I was wondering....


I like curvy women. Describe model types. Most these days look like skeletons on some mind expanding drug.


----------



## Lon

LongWalk said:


> This is true. It seems to be hard wired into us, well me at any rate. As a teen and into my 20s I was most attracted by slim athletic beauties.
> 
> Women with large breasts and wide hips seemed clumsy.
> 
> Now that I am just another dirty old man who feasts on eye candy, the twiggy look is boyish and asexual.
> 
> I read somewhere that evolution is trying to strike a balance between the hunter gatherer woman who is agile and the wide hipped woman who survives childbirth.
> 
> Women with wider hips are statistically more likely to have more partners because they benefit from having children with a variety of men.


I just watched a young, skinny girl that probably weighed 100lbs walk by the window, but her hips were incredible, and from what I can tell from her side profile she was around a b cup, but perfectly pronounced. Skinny and curvy, she hits the evolutionary target in my eyes... I suppose I myself must still be in my reproductive years based on my own dirty man response.


----------



## Brigit

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Tinder cracks me up. You can't believe half of what's written in profiles. A lot of what you see: "Absolutely no hookups" -still sleeps with you on the first date. And: "If you have a pic with no shirt, swipe left, not interested" -put pic with no shirt up, get 300% more matches. lol


...yeah that must of pissed you off when your date slept with you right away. Maybe you should sue?

(OK I shouldn't be here. Going back to the female section.)


----------



## LongWalk

An observation – can't be original but nonethless – so many young women wear such tight jeans, leggings, tights, etc. that blow men's minds. These clothes are so revealing that all I can conclude is that this is a fertility display. Tell me that they don't know all the men are going to be straining not to turn their heads.

If two women are walking together both have this sort of get up on, the male mind cannot help comparing. You either fix on one or if they are close, you go back and forth. So round... but that has longer legs. How to do they walk. It's really quite ridiculous, considering that there is no connection and never will be and yet there is no boredom. Women intoxicate men. And this is before any conversation.

Evolution has set male up to go crazy over the female.


----------



## CuddleBug

WandaJ said:


> Just curious... I've heard more than once that while men they get older, they appreciate more curves on women. Young men are more attractive to model types. Is this true or just another urban myth?
> We had this discussion on GNO and I was wondering....



I've had women that are really skinny hit on me to women that are very overweight flirt with me. Very young to old. Tall and short.

What I like is a woman with some meat on her bones and not a stick with a hair cut. That means I prefer women that have curves, could lose a bit of weight and know how to use it. Skinny woman have no curves and almost look sick. Makes me a little uneasy too.

I'd rather have a woman with muscles, works out or could lose a little weight than a stick of a woman.

Since I'm 6 ft 2, I prefer tall women to my height. I have dated short women, 5 foot maybe and have always had issues, insecure and controlling and not very nice. I even met a woman my height and most guys stayed away from her. We got along just fine.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Give me a curvy girl with a brilliant smile and dark frizzy hair.


----------



## LongWalk

One additional observation: beauty and sex appeal are not identical. Some women have beauty that is drug like. Kate Moss, for example. She is not a sexual ideal but she demands attention.

Runs Like Dog, banned!


----------



## NextTimeAround

LongWalk said:


> *An observation – can't be original but nonethless – so many young women wear such tight jeans, leggings, tights, etc. *that blow men's minds. These clothes are so revealing that all I can conclude is that this is a fertility display. Tell me that they don't know all the men are going to be straining not to turn their heads.
> 
> If two women are walking together both have this sort of get up on, the male mind cannot help comparing. You either fix on one or if they are close, you go back and forth. So round... but that has longer legs. How to do they walk. It's really quite ridiculous, considering that there is no connection and never will be and yet there is no boredom. Women intoxicate men. And this is before any conversation.
> 
> Evolution has set male up to go crazy over the female.


I notice that in the gyms. Even the 20 something fat girls will wear some tight and stretchy. And when they bend over, when one must do in class at times, you can tell whether they are wearing a thong, regular underwear or nothing at all.

these days, I am glad that exercise wear is becoming looser. I have a fat mons veneris. I've always worn swimsuits with a little apron so it's not obvious. The last thing I am going to do is wear those exercise pants that stretch right up into a woman's crotch. Those women who have flat ones, well be my guest.


----------



## EllisRedding

LongWalk said:


> An observation – can't be original but nonethless – so many young women wear such tight jeans, leggings, tights, etc. that blow men's minds. These clothes are so revealing that all I can conclude is that this is a fertility display. Tell me that they don't know all the men are going to be straining not to turn their heads.


I think this starts before they even become young women. My wife was taking my sons (7 and 5) to a birthday party that was held at one of those indoor sports complexes (hockey rink, turf field, arcade games, etc...). She said when she got there sitting outside was the group of young teenage girls who she termed looked more like hookers. They all had on the shortest possible jean shorts you could have on without them actually being thongs, and flannel shirts (sleeves and mid section cut off completely). Of course if this is the type of stuff my boys are exposed to growing up it is going to shape the way they look at women. I still scratch my head at how parents could let their kids go out in public like that (assuming the kids aren't doing behind their parents back). :scratchhead:


----------



## Constable Odo

Its a function of upbringing and class, unfortunately.


----------



## Lionelhutz

This discussion reminds me of an interview I saw with a man who works in fashion, specifically creating runway shows. 
He was backstage throughout the shows often getting the models ready. He was asked about what it was like to be surrounded by naked models. Starting with the caveat that he was gay, he said even if he was straight he thought most men would be sorely disappointed. He said what looks good on the runway or in photos, up close and naked often doesn't look very sexy or feminine.


----------



## Lon

Lionelhutz said:


> This discussion reminds me of an interview I saw with a man who works in fashion, specifically creating runway shows.
> He was backstage throughout the shows often getting the models ready. He was asked about what it was like to be surrounded by naked models. Starting with the caveat that he was gay, he said even if he was straight he thought most men would be sorely disappointed. He said what looks good on the runway or in photos, up close and naked often doesn't look very sexy or feminine.


I'd like to trade jobs with him for a few days under the purpose of research.


----------

